# general saltwater information



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok so i recieved the ''big shippment'' today with all my goodys. So i should be geting my rock soom and i need to know some important stuff. Whats the best temperature? Whats the best specific gravity? 
So the skimmer i purchase is not fitting in my sump. I can not get the pump and the skimmer in there so im not going to use it(when i feel like it ill try to get it to fit again) so that meens i am no longer using the berlin method. So i feel i do not have enuff bio in my lr, should i hang a powerfilter on the sump filled with bioballs?



Im sorta pissed because the fish i realy wanted to buy off live aquaria has just been sold, the african velvet fish. But this was the second one i saw this week so mabey its the time of year for them. Does anyone know were i can get one? Other common names are coral croucher,coral gumdrop gobby.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Temp 74-80 but try not to let it very from whatever you set it at. 

PH 8.3

Salinity varies to type of tank, 1.021-026. 26 being for heavy coral or full on reef tanks.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Try and get lr bits to fill the filter with cause i've heard nothing but bad things about bio balls. Yay now we can see some pics?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Start running the tank without a skimmer. Do 2g water changes twice a week instead. Stock very lightly and far bewteen. Add a fish, track the paramters for a month, if nothign swings you could maybe add another. Personally I'd pick your absolute favorite 3, 3" or smaller fish.


----------

